# Stump Grindings Vacuum?



## arbor pro (Sep 8, 2007)

Does anyone have experience with commercial-grade vacuums for cleaning up stumps? It sounds too good to be true.

I recently saw an older machine being advertised in a magazine as a stump vacuum - not a leaf vacuum as I know are readily available - and I was wondering if anyone can shed some light on how well such a machine would work vs using a mini skidsteer w/grapple to clean up stumps in the 30-60" range? Unfortunately, no info was listed as to make and model for the machine and I was unable to find any info about stump vacuums on the internet. The machine in the magazine is too far away for me to consider but I might call anyways just to find out if it is truly a stump vacuum or a leaf vacuum.

If you have experience with using a stump vacuum, please include a few details about the machine itself as well as some info on how large of debris it can handle and how fast it can vacuum the debris up.

Thanks.


----------



## stumpy66 (Sep 13, 2007)

nice idea..........interested in comments


----------



## Dadatwins (Sep 13, 2007)

I ground some stumps today that must have have been backfilled with rocks years ago when planted, :angry2: I would love to test that vacum on that pile of chips.


----------



## neighborstree (Sep 14, 2007)

i personally have tried and proven this method true, i had a 12 horse leaf vac that i hooked up to the truck and would suck up grindings. not to effective cause the dirt mixed in with the grindings clogs the hose. but if its just chips. it works great


----------



## arbor pro (Sep 14, 2007)

neighborstree said:


> i personally have tried and proven this method true, i had a 12 horse leaf vac that i hooked up to the truck and would suck up grindings. not to effective cause the dirt mixed in with the grindings clogs the hose. but if its just chips. it works great



What brand of leaf vac did you use? What size hose did it have and do you think that a larger hose coupled with a larger motor clog less? I would imagine that any type of ribbed hose would collect dirt easier than something smooth. Also, I would think that a 25hp or larger motor paired with a 12" hose would help prevent clogging???

Any equipment manufacturers interested in commenting on industry development or tests on such a machine...?


----------



## romeo (Sep 14, 2007)

My little brother got one of these leaf vacuum kits for his stihl leaf blower. The vac is strong enough to pick up sand out of the boat after a lake trip, it should pick up chips with no problem.


----------



## neighborstree (Sep 16, 2007)

my opinion is that if the suctio nhose was smaller , thus provided more suction force. thus not clog would work great, y lil leaf vac was 16 horse, good luck with a stihl 2 horse hand held vac hahaha


----------



## Curbside (Sep 16, 2007)

I used to own a landscape business and we had a 20hp billygoat leaf vacuum. It had a 12 inch intake and suction was unbelivable. The problem with the grindings is that the dirt sticks to the impellers and the housing that provide the suction. Once this happens the machine looses suction and effeciency very quickly. It is a big job to clean the mud out of the machine as you have to unbolt the impellar housing and littely scape away the mud. The dirt sticks like concrete. If the dirt and chips are bone dry it would work but if their is moisture then you will have a problem. Now if you could get the suction of a super sewer sucker which is made for muddy mess that would work but cost would be high.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 17, 2007)

I lay down plywood when stump is ground we
lift it and dump it on trailer or in dump works
for me!


----------



## groundsmgr (Sep 28, 2007)

Years ago I worked in a town that fallowed behind me with one of those catch basin sucker trucks. they were able to keep right up with me. and we did over 250 stumps.


----------

